# What say YOU Hunters



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok Hunters looking for your input, Need a lease vehicle and would like your input on what works best for you. Jeep, ATV etc. I hunt between Brackettville and Del Rio, hilly and very rocky. Of course thorn's are on everything. Don't have to deal with to much mud unless we have a very wet season. I have looked at used jeeps, Polaris rangers, Kawasaki Mules. Will be retiring this year and will get to spend more time at lease. Looking for something to get around on the 5000 acres on. Thanks in advance 

Thanks
Pops


----------



## Tex1790 (Jan 30, 2018)

*IMO*

I have a Honda Pioneer 700-4. I have used it in Gonzalez and in East Texas as well. It seems to get the job done for me. I think any ATV/UTV/Vehicle will work for you. I have a buddy that has a Polaris Ranger and is in thorns all the time. He just "slimes" his tires and rolls on. If anything I would definitely think about what could go wrong out there and have it with you. Good Luck and Happy hunting.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd take a 4x4 pickup over most options. Warm in the winter, cool in the summer, windows to keep out the dust when needed, easy to get in and out of, plenty of elbow room and they carry a big load. And they are street legal so you can run into town in it if you like.

Jeeps are harder to get in and out of and have alot less elbow room and next to no cargo room. Rangers and Mules are cold, hot and dusty and have a minimal cargo area. If you are dealing with access issues where you just can't get a 4x4 truck where you need to go then you probably need a UTV. 

As far as thorns go, any of the tire places in West Texas can show you what you need for thorns.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I would opt for some member of the Jeep family. 4 doors, top and windows, it gets cold out there in the winter. 4x4 truck would be next.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Chevy Tahoe or Ford Explorer or Toyota 4runner etc. To keep tools and gear packed. Hitch basket for the dirty work. Warm in winter. AC in summer. Keeps people and gear dry and dust free. Easy to get in and out of. Can take a nap in it if needed. Cheap to buy, cheap to fix, every mechanic knows these vehicles and every auto parts store has parts for em. Easy to send to scrap yard when they die since used parts are popular. 

Then still cheap to start over and do it again. Can probably buy and replace the vehicle four times vs what a Polaris Ranger cost.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

On 5,000 acres I wouldn't want a UTV I'd want a cab with a/c and heat, roll up windows and some good shocks. I'd be looking for a 4x4 Toyota 4-Runner used or even a cab and a half or double cab 4x4 Tacoma.

TH


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Salty Dog said:


> I'd take a 4x4 pickup over most options. Warm in the winter, cool in the summer, windows to keep out the dust when needed, easy to get in and out of, plenty of elbow room and they carry a big load. And they are street legal so you can run into town in it if you like.
> 
> Jeeps are harder to get in and out of and have alot less elbow room and next to no cargo room. Rangers and Mules are cold, hot and dusty and have a minimal cargo area. If you are dealing with access issues where you just can't get a 4x4 truck where you need to go then you probably need a UTV.
> 
> As far as thorns go, any of the tire places in West Texas can show you what you need for thorns.


And you can sleep in it the need arises. Not to mention dry.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

On a small lease like that, i would go with a side by side, if you have good blinds. Kawaski mules beat you up, extreamly rough ride, Polaris better ride. On bigger leases a 4x4 truck, 1/2 ton. 3/4 and one ton too rough of a ride. Suzuki samurai is about the best for ride comfort and climbing.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

No jeeps, have several at the ranch collecting dust.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

wampuscat said:


> On a small lease like that, i would go with a side by side, if you have good blinds. Kawaski mules beat you up, extreamly rough ride, Polaris better ride. On bigger leases a 4x4 truck, 1/2 ton. 3/4 and one ton too rough of a ride. Suzuki samurai is about the best for ride comfort and climbing.


The Kawasaki profx is the smoothest riding atv available right now.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

boom! said:


> The Kawasaki profx is the smoothest riding atv available right now.


This.....bought one last month, best of both worlds!....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

BretE said:


> This.....bought one last month, best of both worlds!....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought one last Friday after much due diligence.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

boom! said:


> I bought one last Friday after much due diligence.


Very nice....wish I could say the same but I took my 4010 in for an oil change and left with the ProFX....impulse buy, couldnâ€™t stop myself....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

4x4 truck or suv, more versatile, more cargo room for tools/equipment getting work done etc. I suppose if all you're doing is running around to blinds then one of the atv things might be better.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

wampuscat said:


> On a small lease like that, i would go with a side by side, if you have good blinds. Kawaski mules beat you up, extreamly rough ride, Polaris better ride. On bigger leases a 4x4 truck, 1/2 ton. 3/4 and one ton too rough of a ride. Suzuki samurai is about the best for ride comfort and climbing.


Dang, 5k acres is small? Put me in the group that prefer an older 4x4 truck or SUV. I love riding Mules and Jeeps just like the next guy, but not when it's 35 and misting! We have very rocky terrain where we hunt, and 90% of the time my Z-71 is my ride to the blind.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I would look for a 4x4 Toyota 4Runner.


----------



## mug.sneed (Sep 22, 2013)

*What say you hunters*

5k small, baaaahhhhhhh

How many folks out there would luv to have a 1/4 of that?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Another vote for a truck. I have a â€˜95 Chev truck that was my Dads. Doubles as a farm truck/hunting truck. I keep it Road ready and licensed to go to the feed store or auction. Also with a big cooler in the back ready for filling. 

I have had a Jeep also, but as stated above, no place to haul stuff like deer or gut bucket or fire wood, etc. Fun to drive and all and, IMO, better than a side by side due to the enclosed cab with heat but the truck is my pick.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a Mule pro and it is awesome on rocks. The Mule makes ranch trails feel like your riding in a Cadillac on the highway. Canâ€™t be beat for ride comfort on rough roads. 

When itâ€™s freezing and raining I drive my truck.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

boom! said:


> The Kawasaki profx is the smoothest riding atv available right now.





BretE said:


> This.....bought one last month, best of both worlds!....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





boom! said:


> I bought one last Friday after much due diligence.





BretE said:


> Very nice....wish I could say the same but I took my 4010 in for an oil change and left with the ProFX....impulse buy, couldnâ€™t stop myself....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hooknbullet2 said:


> I have a Mule pro and it is awesome on rocks. The Mule makes ranch trails feel like your riding in a Cadillac on the highway. Canâ€™t be beat for ride comfort on rough roads.
> 
> When itâ€™s freezing and raining I drive my truck.


 My boss bought one last Summer and it's probably what I would buy when ready. If you're one of those that likes to fly down the road at 50, this is not the ride, especially if under a load. I try to slow my life down at the lease so speed is way down on the priority list.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> My boss bought one last Summer and it's probably what I would buy when ready. If you're one of those that likes to fly down the road at 50, this is not the ride, especially if under a load. I try to slow my life down at the lease so speed is way down on the priority list.


I never fly down the ranch roads, but these new irs mules will do it without a problem. These arenâ€™t the old solid axle units. This unit is smother and faster than either of the polarisâ€™s weâ€™ve had.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have two Kawasaki Pro Fxt's up at our friends ranch in East Texas. One is the camo and one is an LE and both with EPS. Our LE is a 16 and our friends camo is a 17. We have been very impressed with them so far.


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

My hunting truck for a lot of years was this '75 IH Scout II. It'd go anywhere and dependable. Sold it 2012-2013? when I figured out that I wasn't really hunting that much anymore. 

Another vote for truck/suv (anything but a jeep). Depending on your terrain etc. having a ATV or mule might make sense. If you can - get both!

My truck in front of my buddies 'hunting cabin'
Hill country 8 pt


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I skimmed through this rather quickly, so I may have missed your price range, but a solid budget minded 4x4 would get my vote. I own and love my 3rd generation $runner 4x4, but for 1.2 the cost, you can get a clean Pathfinder 4x4.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Get a 4x4 1/2 ton truck with short bed. For a lease you really need a bed IMO. We love ours.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

I have a Ranger 900 xp, thinking about selling it and finding a used Toyota 4x4. When it rains, cold and muddy the ranger isn't good for long rides then

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tx Shallow H2O (Apr 7, 2014)

Pops 58 said:


> Ok Hunters looking for your input, Need a lease vehicle and would like your input on what works best for you. Jeep, ATV etc. I hunt between Brackettville and Del Rio, hilly and very rocky. Of course thorn's are on everything. Don't have to deal with to much mud unless we have a very wet season. I have looked at used jeeps, Polaris rangers, Kawasaki Mules. Will be retiring this year and will get to spend more time at lease. Looking for something to get around on the 5000 acres on. Thanks in advance
> 
> Thanks
> Pops


I have an '86 Bronco that I keep at the lease. Warm, dry, heater works and a/c sometimes. Can't beat it. No one is going to steal this POS and I don't have to haul it back and forth on a trailer all season long. 
It gets abused and keeps on going. I have a Ranger but it's a PIA to constantly haul on a trailer.......Oh yeah, it limits my speed to @ 90 mph which makes my 6 hour drive even longer. 
Why spend $16K on utv when you can get an old bronco/toyota/blazer for @ $2800 - $3500?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thomas78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Love. My 97 Tahoe. Hunt rocky/muddy terrain in Rocksprings.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep and Scout guys on the lease I hunted at Presidio took their tires to a place that filled them with some kind of foam they use in fork lifts.They were heavy,but driving around 20,000 acres of thorns and grease wood in 2nd gear hunting,they never even carried spares. Flats were old memories.They use to have a peecup with a 16ft trailer hauling nothing but spare tires. I used my 4 wheeler with 6 ply tires and had flats every trip.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought a mule pro back in July to use on our lease in Starr county. I love it. It goes almost anywhere, is comfortable to ride in. The ultimate test was hauling the trailer around with the stand and feeder. Never had a problem. The only complaint I have is with the top I have on it now. First good rain storm we were in, we came back soaked. I am looking for a metal replacement that will satisfy our needs. 
If you haven't already, I would test drive the mule pro.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

Iâ€™ve been in the hunting business for 30 years and used all kinds of trucks, jeeps, topdrives, mules, and rangers. Havenâ€™t rode in one of the new mules so canâ€™t compare to a ranger but the ranger has been the best ride Iâ€™ve had and I cover a LOT of country! Sure, itâ€™s not as warm or dry as an enclosed vehicle but on my country, weâ€™re not allowed to make ruts and as much as it rains during deer season, that means if you donâ€™t have an ATV/UTV, youâ€™re probably not going to be able to hunt for a good part of the season. Trucks and jeeps are just too heavy when itâ€™s muddy in South Texas and youâ€™re not going to be able to get around without making ruts.....so itâ€™s pretty much rangers, mules , etc if you want to hunt. It has to be real muddy before they make any ruts to speak of.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> I'd take a 4x4 pickup over most options. Warm in the winter, cool in the summer, windows to keep out the dust when needed, easy to get in and out of, plenty of elbow room and they carry a big load. And they are street legal so you can run into town in it if you like.
> 
> Jeeps are harder to get in and out of and have alot less elbow room and next to no cargo room. Rangers and Mules are cold, hot and dusty and have a minimal cargo area. If you are dealing with access issues where you just can't get a 4x4 truck where you need to go then you probably need a UTV.
> 
> As far as thorns go, any of the tire places in West Texas can show you what you need for thorns.


salty dog hit the nail.... I hunt outside of eagle pass, on a large ranch-- atv/Polaris are nice when the weather is sunny and not too cold-- not to mention the dust can choke you out pretty good too-- ive got a 7 mile run to my stand so that's off the table- I like that heater in the mornings. I run a jeep with BFG A/T tires the down side is you cant haul anything-- actually thinking of selling jeep and looking for a single cab 4X4 truck this year-- maybe a older toyota


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Used Toyota Taco.


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Big Thanks*

Big Thanks to all you have replied. Your information is price-less and very useful. As always 2Cool works again.

thanks
Pops


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

4WD full size pickup with a back seat with heat and AC.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a restored 76 bronco (small one -- built and bedliner coated) , and 2008 f150 4 door and a 700efi ranger-- the truck is the deal hands down.
Truck -- heated and cooled-- stores and hauls a ton of stuff, anyone can drive it. Quiet too-- parts are easy-- doesnt ride as good as ranger but will do alot more in my opinion
Ranger rides the best, but it breaks down and requires much more maintenance than the others (at least mine does) . Will go anywhere, but a 4 wheeler would be better for this job as it is not as wide
The Bronco is cool but its honestly so short that its does not ride great -- will go through, around or over anything though.
I would follow others advice -- a 4 runner, or a truck is what I would get -- cheaper and easier-- IF you get a decent one, you dont need to drive a truck to the lease, you can drive a car, or in my case momma's new tahoe. Then drive the truck on the ranch or to the feed store etc. and you can hunt it for a few years, then when its time for the kids/grandkids to drive-- its a great first vehicle provided you start with ones that are decent and take some kind of mechanical care of them


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Buddy has a 4x4 Toyota 4-Runner....older model that he picked up cheap.

I have a Polaris Ranger.

On hot days, cold days, rainy days....or when it's dusty....the Toyota is amazing!

Ranger is usually Plan B...we send the kids out on the Ranger and the adults take the Toyota.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Mule PRO or Polaris Ranger.. something with 4WD... with a CAB ... highly versatile for any environment or need.


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep the older I get the more I enjoy my a/c an heat. Realizing you can buy 10 of these for the price of a Polaris, mule etc. Made it a no brainer for me.


----------



## Tx Shallow H2O (Apr 7, 2014)

flipflop said:


> Yep the older I get the more I enjoy my a/c an heat. Realizing you can buy 10 of these for the price of a Polaris, mule etc. Made it a no brainer for me.




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Get a Jeep, use multi-ply tires.


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a Polaris 900, I love it. However I was out at another ranch this weekend and the guy had a new Mule. That thing was awesome, if I had gone and looked at them first I would have gotten it instead. Great riding, had 5 people comfortably plus 100# road feeder and had no issues anywhere on ranch. He had the tires filled with some gunk and we literally went everywhere on that ranch over cactus, thorns etc. We had 3 guys over 300#, one at 110# and another at about 250# and 150# corn in the back and road feeder was full. Never strained or acted like it didn't have the power.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Best one I've has so far*

*Kawasaki Mule Pro-FXT by far the Best I've had and I've had them all.. This is for Sale ...2015 Loaded $15k*


----------



## PELAGICDAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

Suzuki Samurai!!!


----------

